# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Vraag over creatine??

## Corleone

hai allemaal ik had namelijk 3 weken terug no explode en cell mass gekocht het is een combi van elkaar 1tje neem je voor training een boosterd, en cell mass na de training pre work out maar ik wil meer massa krijgen.

en wat zwaarder worden dus had gehoord over een product dat cell tech heet van muscletech die heb ik besteld 3 kg pot heb hem binnen,
dus de vraag is ik zit nou precies 3 weken die cell mass en no explode te gebruiken, kan ik dus omschakelen naar cell tech? omdatje wat massa krijgt wil ik hem nu gebruiken voor de zomer

En dat ik dus no explode dan neem voor training en cell tech na trainign in plaats van cell mass hoeveel weken mag ik hem dan nog gebruiken eigenlijk de cell tech zit nu 3 weken aan die creatine cel mass ?

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb hier geen verstand van, dus ik hoop dat iemand anders reageert...
En voor wat massa voor de zomer lijkt het me belangrijk het hele jaar door te trainen en goed/gezond te eten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

